# Despair - my first composition



## tumeninote (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's my 1st composition posted here. Any feedback would be appreciated.

http://soundcloud.com/briankim/despair

Thanks for listening.


----------



## jlb (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Brian, it has an interesting melody. I think it is too dry, needs more reverb. Also the strings sound too disjointed. Nice work. Best Wishes

jlb


----------



## Raghucharan (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Brian,

Nice feel in the composition. The strings may still need a connected flow with the piano's note and may be they should change a bit slower is what I felt. But melody is good. Name "dispair" suits the composition. Best of luck.

Regards,
Raghu.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Brian,


Nice work - It is a haunting melody with an interesting harmonic treatment. I agree with the prior feedback notes on conjoining the string parts. Look forward to hearing more of your work.




Ryan


----------



## warrior545 (Feb 9, 2011)

very nice job, and it convey the name of the track almost perfectly, sounds are very good too, keep composing more stuff like this.


----------



## tumeninote (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments as they are helpful. Regarding reverb, in the past I used more then needed. My philosophy now is to use enough where you can hear it and back off a little. But I agree they are dry. I guess time for me to revisit SIPS again to make them connect more. I used it while I had Kontakt 2 but never installed in 3 yet. Thought I try without it and it shows. Just could not get it to sound right.

Oh, how's the mix?


----------



## ricother (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice composition!

Regarding production, I would say the strings sound a bit synthy and the piano too much "in your face", or maybe it just needs more reverb.


----------



## tumeninote (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Ricother,

Thanks for listening and giving feedback. Any suggestions to tame the synthy sound and is there particular area that you're hearing this or is it throughout the piece? I tried adding more reverb to the piano and seems to be a battle trying to making it sound balanced.


----------

